# kamas unit 7



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

I have a couple of questions on kamas unit 7.

1. how hard is it to draw a tag -- general deer any weapon, muzzleloader or archery?

2. is the dwr about to make any big changes here? archery?

3. how's public land south of beaver creek for land access? any surprise private lands to inadvertently wander on to?

I'm trying to purchase a cabin in the area to use for sledding, hunting and living in when the inversions are bad. I just want to make sure there is the option to hunt there. thanks in advance


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Very easy to get a tag it's almost always a unit with leftovers. There are a few people that love the unit and know it well. There was a post earlier in the year with some pictures of some nice bucks! I have never hunted it but I have spent some time up there camping and snowmobiling I assume that's what you mean by "sledding". It would be an absolutely beautiful place to live. As far as the hunting goes I assume you could learn it and find some honey holes but from what I have heard there is quite a bit of private land and lower deer numbers on the public land. I believe it I over objective on buck to doe ratio so they have got to be somewhere up there! You have the whole mirror lake highway area so there seems to be a ton of public land as well just a little more remote with harder access plus you can always fish! My father in law had the tag this year and said if he ever drew it again he will turn it back in. Hopefully that helps you out some!


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

It is a good sleeper deer unit I have seen some nice bucks while in that area. Spend the time to learn it and you should have some good seasons ahead of you. Also is a plus when you start seeing some of the good general bulls while you are exploring


----------



## wfm (Feb 17, 2008)

I have Property along the Beaver Creek in the Samak area and hunt this unit. There is private land south of Beaver creek but there is a ton of public land to. Rifle hunting is a joke up there stick with Muzzy and Archery. They are talking about doing a LE late season Muzzy hunt next year same time as Muzzy elk! As far as sledding goes, awesome! Any other questions u may have PM me!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I hunted that unit quite a bit. Got a pretty nice 4X4 up there my first year hunting the area, then switched to elk for the following three years before I moved from Utah. I've seen some really nice deer up there and a ton of smaller forkies and 3 points. Last year I was up there (2011) there were three very nice bucks in the area that we hunted. Never did figure out the elk, but the area is Beautiful!


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

I have heard some good things with archery. I went up there for rifle 2 years ago and saw 1 buck. All the deer were lower than expected. I am the type to hike my tail off. Some people love it but it was more of an expensive hike for me. I hiked up to Hoytes peak the last day and started to see deer but nothing with headgear. I didnt stay for last light because I was alone and on foot. It is a pretty narly hike on foot. I was up there for the elk hunt and saw these hunters bump a good looking buck as they were hiking. It seems the few deer that I have seen have had some good headgear. They are few and far betweeen though. Hence the leftover tags every year.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

It's a manly man's unit. Don't expect to be glassing trophy's from your car or wheeler (except in horse pastures.)


----------



## Elkaholic2 (Feb 24, 2013)

1. Easy to draw and most of the time undersubscribed 

2. The dwr is adding a late muzzy hunt. 

3. If your along beaver creek. Everything to the south is private until you go further east onto national forest ground.

The sledding is the best around. And close ski resorts.

To many fishing holes! You'll never get bored if your a fisherman.

The deer hunting is tough due to heavy timber and rugged terrain. It is not an easy unit to hunt. People do get lucky and a few of us would never hunt another general season unit. But with any area I've ever hunted. Once you learn it in and out. It's hard to leave. The unit provides the same opportunity at quality bucks than any other unit in the state. 


I'm actually in the middle of starting a house in samak. Hoping to break ground in May 2015. I'll be a full time resident up there now rather than part time!

I'd pull the trigger on it if I were you!

Good luck, hope you find what your looking for


----------



## meltedsnowman (Jun 1, 2012)

Most of Kamas is publc land. the foothills east of marion, kamas, and francis are all private for a little ways, everything west of kamas is private. head up mirror lake to find the goods. Bring your four wheeler....everyone else has 10....thanks the dwr tho because now the city of rvs that goes up in soapstone cannot hunt north of the highway now, so road warriors seem to be far less than they used to be, still too may tho. Archery and Muzzy are drawable with no points, rifle you have a good chance at a tag. Beware of some private land south of beaver creek.....don'tworry tho, air supply feller is very kind and has plenty of signs warning you to stay out and not mess with the deer he feeds illegally lol.


----------

